# Haunting with Rock Music



## Timbali (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't know of an entire album, but "Hell's Bells" by AC/DC is a great start!


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

Lol, A little off topic. My hayride we had a scene with a bunch of clowns and strobes and a big white tent with bloody pentacles. It started off the cart would pull up to it, it was pitch black than out of a HUGE SPEAKer would BLask HARDCORE and the strobes were everywhere going the fastest and it was just so startling hearing LOUD screams of the music and the strobes and the clowns look like they are running 100 mph its just an awesome effect. ROCK Does add the touch, but it depends on what kind!

All is done


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I've decided to go with the band Prodigy. They are a cross between rock and techno. I think it will fit my haunt perfectly...

Problems may come and problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

You might also consider Rammestein.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Rammestein....

I'll look them up right now. By the way Dear in Headlights, my seventeen year old son LOVES your little animation at the bottom of all your post. I guess because it pretty much explains how a seventeen year old feels at this part in his life...LOL!

Problems may come and problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Rammestein..

Nice. Very nice! I checked out demos on Amazon. They are also on the XXX soundtrack, which I checked out also. I loved it also and think that I will purchase it. Thanks a bunch DIHL!

Problems may come and problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Rammestein was well known because of their song "Du Hast Mich" (I dont know German so I dont know if that's spelled right), so you might listen to that song first just so you can get a basic idea of the band's sound. They music is very hard though and the german really confuses customers. One thing that we did in one of our rooms was take a song by rammestein and I'm not sure whether our audio specialist played it backwards and slowed it or just slowed it down and distorted it, anyways, after it was altered the final product REALLY creeped me out to listen to. 

I'm glad your son likes it, lol. Emoticons are addictive.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a satelitte radio in my truck and the station on there is called HARD ATTACK for he rockers (which I love). It is extremely rare you hear anything softer then Metallica on there. You can listen via the web I think as a guest too.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Just an update...

I downloaded iTunes and purchased five songs from there: Cold Rock the Mic by Apollo Four Forty, Down With the Sickness by Disturbed, Epic from Faith No More, Alive by P.O.D and lastly, Shadow Zone by Static-X. I burned them onto a CD and will be using this music for the main part of my haunt. I think it will work out quite nicely. Thanks for all your awesome input.

Problems may come and problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I remember seeing a website where the site owner recalled being terrified due to the music in a neighbor's home haunt. And what was the music? (Frank Zappa and) the Mothers of Invention's first album "Freak Out". Personally, I can't see how that album was scary, but to each their own...


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

My personal favorite is 'Morbid Visions' by Sepultura. 



“Many an Addems have reached inner piece by swinging from a chandelier.”
Morticia Addems ; original TV series.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I'll check them out, Putrid. By the way...did you see the rats that you inspired on the gallery? I put your name there as my inspiration. I'm going to make two more today. Thanks, Putrid!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Bananafish (Nov 3, 2003)

I mostly use music from the band "Skinny Puppy". It's not really rock music, but it's in the same kind, anyone who can download it on iTunes should..!
(Or Kazaa if you are more "off-the-law"... lol)


----------



## formalevil (Sep 21, 2003)

Though it seems this is solved I will still post My Fav. Band. CKY you should check them out at www.ckymusic.com they have songs for download there. For a huant I would suggest Escape From hellveiw and 96 quite bitter beings.

Oki I edited the link so it should work now.

~*formalevil*~

DUKES OF DARKNESS KINGS OF HELL!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

formalevil, I tried the link and it keeps coming up as a bad gateway.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

formalevil,

I love their music. They have REAL talent. Not one of the bands that scream their way through songs. Not, bad at all. Thanks for turning me on to them.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

if you want rock... let the bodys hit the floor stuff like that

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah, that song is by Drowning Pool. I've been downloading stuff off of iTunes, but unfortunately, that song isn't available.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I almost always did the Haunts at my parents with either Marilyn Manson, Rob Zombie, or Nine Inch Nails. Seeing as how they are my fav bands. The music just set a great tone for the haunts I put on. [8D] And yep, I played them cussing and all. LOL. No one ever said anything to me and they kept coming for years after that so I guess it was alright!

__________________________________________________________________
"Mr. Pink: How about I be Mr. Purple? 
Joe: No, You can't be Mr. Purple. 
Mr. Pink: Why not? 
Joe: Someone on another job is Mr. Purple! 
Mr. White: Who cares what your name is? 
Mr. Pink: Oh yeah that's easy for you to say you've got a cool sounding name. How about we trade, OK? You're Mr. Pink." - Resevior Dogs


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

You know, when I searched for music to download, I made sure that it wasn't the explicit version. I don't want to give ANYONE any reason to be upset. But, then you can't please EVERYONE, can you? If I were playing the music just for me, the bad language would stay in.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## neverendingwonder (Apr 15, 2004)

There is a great CD called "Songs in the Key of X" which is music inspired by the X-Files. It has the X-Files Theme as well as numbers by artists from Rob Zombie to Brian Eno. I'm sure you could order it from Amazon. Also, most of the early Pink Floyd albums would work very well- such as Umma Gumma, Atom Heart Mother or Obscured by Clouds.

Anote to the poster who couldn't figure out how Zappa's "Freak Out" could be scary- one side of Freak Out is a 20 minute instrumental called "The Return of the Son of Monster Magnet" which is a bunch of weird percussion, plucking piano strings, distortion effects, echo and a bunch of weird grunting and groaning...lol... It's plenty scary!

Hope this will help you out.

NeverEndingWonder
Come add your link and join our topsite
http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com/halloween.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

They are oldies... Alice Cooper "Welcome To My Nightmare" and Credence "There's A Bad Moon on the Rise" ...but goodies


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

I agree. Rock music is awesome for haunts. But then again, there are times when contrasting soft music does much for tingling the ole spine. [8D]

"Preceding our dreams is silence; a pause in our mortality. -- E. Riddle"


----------



## poleax (Oct 18, 2003)

the Rob Zombie Past, Present, Future CD is nothing but songs that are appropriate for Halloween. Around 18 songs. Living Dead Girl, Dragula, Boogieman, Hand of Death (with Alice Cooper), Devil Man just to name a few. A separate kick ass compilation of spooky Zombie music vids comes with it. A lot of bang for the buck. Last year, Spencer's was giving away a short Rob Zombie CD which has the theme song from House of 1000 Corpses on it. Very spooky and disturbing. Captures the essence of the movie. Another good one is the New Wave Halloween CD. Good luck and have a scary Halloween!!!


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Pink Floyd: Medley - Echoes minutes 11:20 - 14:50 for my background loop this year.

Joel

If life loves a tragedy, what does death love?


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Black Sabbath older slower songs,loud ominous minor chords.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Black Sabbath "We Sold Our Soul For Rock "N Roll" is a good one as well as Blue Oyster Cults "Agents Of Fortune". Then there's the obvious Type O Negative CDs, and Midnight Syndicate (not really rock but goth) but would work for any Haunt I believe.*

<center></center>


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Motorhead - Ace of Spades
Queens of the stone age - A song for the dead and hanging tree
The cult - Reurrection Joe

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## JKnightz (Sep 6, 2004)

My favorite cd to play is a compilation created by Rob Zombie called Halloween Hootenanny. It's really good. Amazon has samples to listen to: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00000DD28/002-0451650-6778458?v=glance





http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00000DD28/002-0451650-6778458?v=glance


----------



## sean (Oct 10, 2004)

Death Metals Greatest Hits.....The best I've heard by far!!!

Sean Orange


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Empress I have "Bodies" if you want it-- I can send it....

MY Halloween CD also Has--
Mr. Crowley
Welcome to my Nightmare
Enter Sandman
Don't Fear the Reaper
Witchy Woman
Bad moon Rising
Zombie Zoo
Warewolves of London
People are Strange
Danse of the MAcabre (not rock, but pretty cool)
Spooky
Strange Brew
They're coming to take me away!



<center>"You sick f***s, you've seen one too many movies." *-Sidney *
"Now Sid, dont you blame it one the movies. Movies don't make psycho's, movies make psycho's a little more creative." *-Billy *</center>


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

Poe-Haunted & Marilyn Manson-apple of sodom


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

This is what use for my haunt (well,,,and for everyday use too, of course!). First off, check out *Rasputina*- they are so amazing, you'll sit there and wonder "God! How did I ever LIVE without this spooky kooky cello rock chicks in my life before?!" I can't stress them enough, and they're playing live in Toronto on my birthday on Sunday!! woo hoo!

I'm also using some Type O Negative (their cover of Britney Spears-Federline's 'Baby, one more time' is wicked), Marilyn Manson's 'Sweet Dreams', Godsmack 'Voodoo', and some PJ Harvey. Also, check out a one-man band called VAST; good stuff there. Really good stuff.

Also:

**Camille Saint-Saens: 'Danse Macabre' (this is gonna be my wedding song, I swear!)

**A Perfect Circle: 'The Hollow' (acoustic sounds better)

**the soundtrack from "Queen of the Damned", although they all sound better when Jonathon Davis sings them himself!

**Nine Inch Nails: 'Perfect Drug', 'Hurt', ect.

Well, I'm tapped for now!


----------

